

Chrome Turns Four: Team To Create Five Foot Logo Out Of 10,000 LEGO Pieces - neya
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/04/chrome-turns-four-team-to-create-five-foot-logo-out-of-10000-lego-pieces-to-celebrate/

======
jfornear
I wonder if they used the Lego Digital Designer (<http://ldd.lego.com/>) and
ordered the blocks on Pick a Brick (<http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Pick-A-Brick-
ByTheme>). The actual assembly would be relatively easy if they have building
instructions and the blocks.

------
Fjslfj
I am guessing that Google is Lego's largest enterprise customer.

------
rheide
Good. Work should be fun.

